# arbor westmark



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

hey guys, has any body riden a arbor westmark..... can't seem to find any reviews for this board. like the idea of the bamboo to give it a bit more pop. any feed back would be awesome! 159 would be perfect for me as i have size 12, 180lbs. its either the arbor or a salomon arnie 5000 for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say the Arnie, the fact is that I wouldn't get someone like arbor until more people are riding them. Sometimes thats one of the best ways to determine whether or not a board company is good or not.

What do you plan on doing with the board?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

ridin park, little bit of pow.... just having fun all over 
i rode a arnie 154 a while back, it was super fun a little wild on the groomers going flat out.....
i reckon the 159 being a little longer and wider should be a bit more stable.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You might check out the Bataleon Jam, Captia Indoor Survival, or K2 Believer.

I'd put you more on a 157 at your weight for that kind of riding and those three boards come in something closer to that, 159 might be a little combersome for the park.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Arbor! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't know if you're still interested, but I'll be able to give you a review on the 159 Westmark 2009 next week when I ride it for the first time. I'm 6'4" 165lbs sz. 12 and I found that 155s were just too short, but I've made 159 work well for me. Length, as long as you're in the weight range, is rider preference. Like you I'm hoping the length will give me added stability. Stay tuned for next weekend's review...

Setup:

Board: Arbor Westmark 159 (2009)
Bindings: Flux Super Titans (2009)
Boots: DC Field (2009)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Arbors are awesome boards. Lots of people have been riding them for a long time. You don't see them as often though, maybe because they tend to have classier graphics and don't feature bright eyesore colors. My buddy has been riding a Westmark since last year and absolutely raves about it. I had a Mystic in the quiver last year, another friend rides a Mystic also, another guy has a Roundhouse, yet another rides an ALT, and still another has an Element. So...that's 6 just out of people I ride with on a regular basis.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I am considering picking up a westmark as well. It would be great to hear how this goes for you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just keep in mind that the Westmark is a softer board, so better for a lighter rider, or the park rider.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I like my Arbor Roundhouse alot. I do have to warn you though. They are delicate. I had 10 days on mine when it fell over and I got a major split in the top sheet. I can feel a bulge on the base where the crack is also. I had it leaning against the car while packing up to leave. Their should not have been any noticable damage from that incident.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got an older Heritage that holds up like a tank, but recently I've seen two 08 Arbors that have been seriously damaged by minor incidents. 

The Westmark I saw had a 1" by 3" spot on the bottom of the board between the bindings that looked like the interior of the board had just collapsed. Don't know if this is representative of a defect or what, but at these prices I'd wait around for some more opinions.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ttchad said:


> I like my Arbor Roundhouse alot. I do have to warn you though. They are delicate. I had 10 days on mine when it fell over and I got a major split in the top sheet. I can feel a bulge on the base where the crack is also. I had it leaning against the car while packing up to leave. Their should not have been any noticable damage from that incident.


Totally disagree. Everyone I know that has an Arbor, including myself, rides HARD. We've got a variety of models/years as I listed previously. Everyone agrees that they are solid/durable boards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

arbor boards have great reviews, but the use is limited becuase of their style direction with their top and bottom sheets, ei: more natural wood colors, not as eye catchy patterns


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Well why not consider the K2 darkstar? While not one of the two boards you originally listed I think it's a fair match up? maybe even a rocker like the turbo dream if you buy it online will be about the same price.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

I finally got to ride my brand new 2009 Arbor Westmark 159. This is the first time I've owned a snowboard, but I've rented for at least 6 seasons over the last 13 or so years... it was TIME! 

Rentals have mostly been all-mountain boards both wide and standard width so the first thing I noticed was the Westmark's flexability. The pop is significantly greater, especially off the nose, from the boards I have ridden in the past. I found if exceptionally forgiving on the landings even on air w/poor form which I was certain would result in a spill. The flex of directional twin design is noticeable, but not in a bad way. I was uncertain if I'd like it or not until I took it up on a single diamond run and didn't feel at all out of place.

The Westmark is a mid-wide and I find that it's perfect for a size 12 boot guys like myself, but I wonder if it's not too narrow for sz. 14+. What I enjoyed most is that it doesn't feel like a boat the way the Burton Mayhem Wide did when I rode it. I also enjoy the urethane sidewalls. I blasted out an edge on a hard impact on one of the burtons I had rented, but that doesn't seem like it would have happened on this board. The last neat perk I enjoy is the matte black finish on the topcoat which make riding stomp pad-less pretty convenient (however I did decide to add Dakine Pyramid Studs).

I can't say much about durability yet, but I'm hoping the urethane packed sidewalls help keep the topsheet from peeling back. I had high expectations and so far the board has exceeded them. On the other hand I really dig the Rome Lo-Fi my wife just bought and would be interested in trying one out at some point, or one of the Bataleons as a dedicated jib board... I don't feel this is a very suitable for hardcore jibbage. =)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I would've gone with last year's Westmark. I hate the graphics on this year's. Rogue Status and their graphics are so lame. Looks aside, glad you're happy with it though...it should prove to be a good board.


----------

